# Question from a new MacBook owner re: connecting to an LCD projector



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

Exactly what kind of cable will I need to connect my MacBook to an LCD projector for presentations? I assume that there is some kind of mini-DVI to VGA cable available, but I checked a few websites and couldn't find one. Where would you recommend I look? Do I have to buy a whole cable, or can I use some kind of adapter?


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

you should have recieved a DVI to VGA adapter with your macbook. Did you buy it used or open box or something?


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

Yes, I bought it from the Apple refurb store. Wasn't in the box. Was it supposed to be?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Again: No MacBook includes the adapter. (only the iBooks included the adapter, and that was a mini-VGA to VGA.)

You need a mini-DVI to VGA adapter, or a mini-DVI to Composite adapter, depending on how you intend to connect it to the projector and what connections the projector sports (typically VGA).

Apple sells the adapter. Any Apple Reseller carries them. $25.00.
http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/canadastore.woa/wa/RSLID?mco=6C04E099&nplm=M9320G/A


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

So where do you find this cable??

 

I know I've purchased them in the past from the Apple store on-line, and thought I would be helpful and post the link, but I just cruised the Apple store and can't find them.

A link would be helpful, please. Arguing about whether or not the cable should be in the box, isn't solving the problem.

Margaret


----------



## lreynolds (Dec 28, 2005)

Mini-DVI to VGA
Mini-DVI to S-video/composite

Easiest way is to search for Mini-DVI


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks, I was trying to follow the bouncing ball through the various categories of stuff for sale - I thought it should be under "Adapters" but couldn't find it.

Margaret


----------



## CdnPhoto (Jan 8, 2006)

One note, don't pick up the mini-vga to VGA adapter by mistake. I went to the Apple Store to get the adapter for my MacBook a couple of weeks ago, and first got the mini-vga adapter. Had to exchange it.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

You can also get a Mini-DVI to DVI adapter, if the projector has a DVI connection. You'll get a cleaner, trouble-free picture with DVI rather than VGA. If you will be using different projectors and don't mind spending the money, get all three adapters so you're ready for anything!


----------

